# Timberjig anyone?



## mad murdock (Apr 5, 2013)

I have milled around 8,000 bd ft to date with my Granberg Alaskan MK III, and just had to order a Timberjig as Baileys has a killer sale on them right now. I really like the adaptability of Logosol's bigmill system. Anyone have firsthand exp with the Timberjig? I should have mine into wood next week! Can't wait.


----------



## JakeG (Apr 5, 2013)

I saw that deal.. $99-ish iirc. I'm gonna have to pull the trigger and try milling for the first time. I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## rjb (Apr 8, 2013)

i called bailys today the sale on the timberjig is on till 4/18/13 for any one thinking about it


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 8, 2013)

JakeG said:


> I saw that deal.. $99-ish iirc. I'm gonna have to pull the trigger and try milling for the first time. I look forward to your feedback!



I got a ups shipping notification today, mine will arrive Wednesday late afternoon, I should have some good feedback by Saturday evening with pics. I am rebuilding the muffler on my PM700, should have that done hopefully by Wednesday as well. Going to mill with it.


----------



## rjb (Apr 9, 2013)

cool looking forward to the pics thanks


----------



## Yellowbeard (Apr 9, 2013)

I am looking at mills right now as well, but am used to the Alaskan. Did I see somewhere that you can buy a second timberjig and set it up sort of the way an Alaskan sets up? Anyone know how these things are best upgraded?

Thanks!


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 9, 2013)

Yellowbeard said:


> I am looking at mills right now as well, but am used to the Alaskan. Did I see somewhere that you can buy a second timberjig and set it up sort of the way an Alaskan sets up? Anyone know how these things are best upgraded?
> 
> Thanks!



Big Mill System | Big Mill Lsg | Big Mill System | Sawmills | LOGOSOL
Watch that video to get started, watch all the videos of the big mill system, of which the Timberjig is a part, and you will see how it is upgraded and used in its various modes.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Apr 9, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> Big Mill System | Big Mill Lsg | Big Mill System | Sawmills | LOGOSOL
> Watch that video to get started, watch all the videos of the big mill system, of which the Timberjig is a part, and you will see how it is upgraded and used in its various modes.



Thanks!


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 11, 2013)

Timberjig arrived! Assembly was pretty easy, it breaks down into a surprisingly small package for shipping. After assembly and double checking everything, I now have to get cracking on the PM700 so I can get it into some wood, take some pics, and post my report! I am impressed with the fit and finish thus far! Nice little setup. I will fabricate my own attachment hardware to adapt to the Mac tomorrow, and get the muffler surgery completed.


----------



## rjb (Apr 11, 2013)

cool keep us updated mine should be hear sat.


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, the report today was rain, rain, cold, little bursts of sunshine followed by more rain. No report the far, tho the coupling nuts washers and bolts worked well to attach the Timberjig to the Mac.


----------



## rjb (Apr 15, 2013)

did you set it up on your 10-10 or pm 700? i was also wondering if you could post some pic of the saw and the timberjig set up togeather with the cupling nuts thanks i am still waiting for mine hopefuly tommarow if the roads can stay oppen


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 16, 2013)

It is on the 10-10 right now, but after getting the saw in running condition, I think I need to put new crank seals in it, it is spitting out the intake tad, and does not want to tune right, acting slow on the throttle response and not a lot of power, like it is sucking air from somewhere other than the carb.
The mounting on the PM700 will be exactly the same as this is depicted, as the saws look almost identical from the outside, and dimensions and bar studs are the same.




view looking at the bottom plate, showing 5/16x24 3/4" long bolts, 5/16 washers and the coupling nuts underneath (see next pic).




pic showing the coupling nuts installed, holding the bar and side cover on, I used 2 thick washers under the coupling nuts next to the bar cover, and 2 washers between the nuts and the timberjig mounting plate, then 2 more washers under the heads of the bolts, so, 2 nuts 2 bolts and 6 washers, total hardware count.




pic of it mounted and resting on the rollers. Still havent got to using it yet, will be toward the end of the week. i will post again when I have had an opportunity to use it. I think it will work very well.


----------



## rjb (Apr 16, 2013)

thank you a pic is worth a thousand words you could try to put some greese around the carb/intake or crank seal and see if it runs better may help to see were it it getting air from i do it on carb. vehicals and it is a quick way to tell whar gasket or seal is bad you can also do it with a can of eather and lisen to the rpm but with a 2 stroke i would be careful becuse it will be an instent lean.


----------



## rjb (Apr 16, 2013)

got my timberjig today set it up on the ms 290 becuse it was faster with the 16'' bar cut good i was cuting a little pease of elm but my blade was not long enough to get past the nob on the log so i fliped sides to finish the other side some how i ended up about a 1/8'' lower on the second cut but i think its just a learning curve and i need a longer blade if im going to make cofffe tables and a bigger saw but this is working for now and ill switch to the mac. i know i said i was going to start with pine and make bords but that pease of elm was sitting there and i thought it my make a neet end table or somthing.


----------



## R2JJS (Apr 25, 2013)

*Killing me!*

Been lurking but the timberjig sale caught me....... Then I thought why not get 2 at that price and upgrade to LSG later? ( or build my own rails to connect them)

But I didn't have a big saw......

Then I found a Jonesred 70 on fleabay.

So the wait is killing me (it hasn't arrived yet)

All because I have some big spruce trees I want to mill when I cut them down! Figured they would be good practice before I tackle anything else. Sigh - like I needed another hobby!


----------



## rjb (Apr 27, 2013)

sence i got mine im looking for mor logs and a bigger saw but it is fun and a great sence of accomplishment when your done get your saw in some wood and you will injoy your investment


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 1, 2013)

It has been a while! Finley got a saw together to put the Timberjig into wood. I like this thing. Will be milling some more today, will get pics and better input. I have it fitted to a Homelite Super XL Auto that I put a 28" bar and low pro chain on. First cut last night was promising. More to come


----------



## mad murdock (Jul 7, 2013)

Final analysis on the Timberjig- this thing is great I fitted it to my PM700 with a 16" Mac hard nose bar and std 72 LGX full comp chain(3/8"). It cut quick and the Timberjig was a snap to run. I was cutting about a yr old doug fir I cut late last summer, 12' long by about 10-12" dia. I got 64 bd ft of 2x8's out of it. Took less than an hour. Not too shabby for a CSM!!time to complete included stopping to sharpen the chain(new chain), about 1/2 tank in I brought cutter top plate angle close to 10 deg and touched up the rakers a tad. It cut way smoother after that. Now I need to get this thing set up with picco and its off to the races!


----------

